# G-BODY DOOR PANEL AND HEADLINER



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

WONDERING IF ANY OF YOU GUYS GOT PICS OR CAN EXPLAIN HOW TO UPHOLSTER THEM YOURSELF? JUST TRYING TO GET A BIT OF GUIDENESS ON HOW TO DO THEM THANKS!


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

Id highly suggest getting a new headliner. I dont know why people cheap out on this, if you do it yourself chances are its going to sag. You need lots of glue and just remember with the roof comes heat and with the heat come dried up glue.

As far as the door panels, glue, stretch and glue...repeat :cheesy:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Sep 10 2009, 05:40 PM~15043023
> *Id highly suggest getting a new headliner. I dont know why people cheap out on this, if you do it yourself chances are its going to sag. You need lots of glue and just remember with the roof comes heat and with the heat come dried up glue.
> 
> As far as the door panels, glue, stretch and glue...repeat :cheesy:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

just get a pro to do the headliner that will garuntee thier work


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Not to hard to do a healined. Just make sure you get the good kind of glue. Clean the headliner real good and remove all previous fabrics. Sprakey the headliner and material with glue and lay down half at a time


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@Sep 11 2009, 04:43 PM~15053281
> *Not to hard to do a healined.  Just make sure you get the good kind of glue.  Clean the headliner real good and remove all previous fabrics.  Sprakey the headliner and material with glue and lay down half at a time
> *


x2

Improper prep work and cheap glue are the causes of sagging headliners.....take your time cleaning and doing things and all will come out looking the same as if you took it to a shop. 

For g-body's, pull the passenger seat, all trim, sunvisors, then dome light and take the headliner out through the passenger door. For the door panels, it depends what you want to do....paint/upholster/etc...... but no matter what you decide, they are a simple design and easy to take off so it shouldn't be too hard. :biggrin: 

There's some pics and info in my build topic about door panels and headliners.....page 1 and 10  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364330


----------

